# Bike-Touren in der Bike Arena Harz



## taifun (12. September 2007)

Moin!
Ist schon jemand in der Bike Arena Harz die Touren Nr.010 und Nr.011 gefahren? 
Die Tour Nr. 11 nimmt als Startpunkt Altenau und Tour Nr. 10 
Claustal-Zellerfeld.
Wir starten am Wochende aber beide Touren von Altenau aus.
Wer weiß,wie zur Zeit die Beschaffenheit der Wege-Trails ist?


----------



## Phil81 (12. September 2007)

Kenne die Touren jetzt beide leider nicht. Aber je nach Körperlicherfassung sind die Touren eigendlich alle eher mittel bis leicht. Die Strecken sind eigendlich bis auf kleine Abschnitte CC Touren die Problemlos gefahren werden können. 

Lediglich die Auschilderung finde ich nicht so prall... aber mit gps ist einem das ja wurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (13. September 2007)

Die beiden genannten kenne ich nicht. Wir sind mal die S11 (von Seesen aus) gefahren. Meist Schotterwege, wenig Trails. Von daher wohl auch nach dem vielen Regen fahrbar.
Beschilderung war bescheiden. Ohne GPS hat bei den Touren oft Schwierigkeiten.

Als schwer gelten Routen mit mehr als 900 HM, fahrtechnisch ist das alles eher einfach.

Wir sind am letzten Wochenende eine Trailtour mit harzaktiv.de gefahren. Wegen des Regens sind die Trails grenzwertig: Tief bis abgrundtief und rutschig.
Rutschpartie im Schlamm. Wir sind nicht die gewünschte Strecke gefahren sondern haben abgebrochen.


----------



## taifun (13. September 2007)

Denke sind eher laut Karte schwere Touren! 
Tour Nr.010 sind 46 km und 1088hm und Tour Nr.011 sind 49 km und 995 hm.
Sehe darin aber kein Problem,eher am untergrund zur Zeit...


----------

